# very low AMH anyone success at Gcrm Belfast?



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi ladies
Returning after a very long time of these boards, strange when I used to never be off this site.
I am thinking of getting back on the rollercoaster again but I have a very low Amh  now so I am looking for advice info of anyone who has conceived with similar circumstances
Many thanks ladies


----------



## IVF#1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi,

Sorry didn't wanna read & run. 

GCRM have open night thurs 25th september why don't you go along. 
Think they have open nights last Thurs of every month. 
We're going as well, to ask more questions and get a feel for the place. 

Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

Awh thanks ivf#1 got our apt booked for 22nd so we will see what the story is then
Many thanks for not reading and running its very daunting coming back to these boards after such a long time so I appreciate ure kindness 
Babydust to u X


----------

